# Mosquito



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Can't get these fish to bite. Marked fish won't bite. I don't understand. See them on the flasher they just look at it. O well try again this afternoon

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Just saying!!!!


Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

in my opinion, 75% of the time if marks on the bottom wont bite, they are fish you dont want anyways, 4-5" perch, gills, crappie.....theyre curious, they will check out your bait, but are just too small to attack it. on a flasher it can drive you nuts because you cant tell how big they are or what the species is. at mosquito its probably those hordes of little perch that are showing up on your flasher.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG hardwaterfan, you are dead on correct! Fished from 9A till dark yesterday off the south end and bout went nuts watching the dang blips on my screen. 2 perch and one crappie for the day. :beat-up: Dang, guess I'll have to invest in an underwater camera to add to my gear box!


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm here now slaming fish . Started about 5:00 it's none stop right now

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

I was there too and nothing right now it's a different story

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

8 crappie 1 walleye so far 

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

bobbyb are you in a shanty or exposedt to the wind? Just curious. 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Shanty

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

The evening bite can be awesome, I'm always surprised how most leave the ice at about that time, missing possibly the best bite of the day.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Did pretty good tonite. Ended up with 13 nice crappie and one walleye from about 5:00 till about 7:30. Then it slowed down

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

If you were out at the bouy at 305. The marks are gills. Sat there and caught 60 yesterday. Threw back keepers because i did not want to clean that many. 2 small eyes and a bass at dark on jigging raps.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

That's where I was at. Saturday fished from 2 till about 7. Didn't get any bites. I was so mad watching them fish on my flasher. 

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

I put fish back in because I didn't feel like cleaning any. Lol

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bobbyb said:


> I put fish back in because I didn't feel like cleaning any. Lol
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info bobby, fishingful,,,
> ...


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Dead sticking with a minnow and jig. 

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Jig I was using as the forage minnow. I do very good with these. I love those things

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Doboy said:


> bobbyb said:
> 
> 
> > I put fish back in because I didn't feel like cleaning any. Lol
> ...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Doboy said:


> bobbyb said:
> 
> 
> > I put fish back in because I didn't feel like cleaning any. Lol
> ...


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

bobbyb said:


> Jig I was using as the forage minnow. I do very good with these. I love those things
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey Bobby, I'm curious how you hook your minnow on the forage minnow? And if you use the single or trebble hook version? I'll be out there tommorow.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

I hook them in the tail. I use the single hook 8 oz jig.

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Been doing very good in 21 fow but catching them at 15fow

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

bobbyb said:


> I hook them in the tail. I use the single hook 8 oz jig.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks! I'll either be at the cemetery or 305 at 2pm depending on the report of my uncle. Three guys, one huge shanty. Lots of tip-ups.
Alan


----------

